# Beta Blockers - Propranolol



## 21787

Hi everyone,I was just wondering if anyone has ever taken Propranolol - a beta blocker - to help with their anxiety and IBS problems. My doctor has recently put me on this medication and I would say that it is helping a lot. The beta blockers stop the physical symptoms but don't stop the anxiety. So it disconnects the signals of my anxiety to the receptors ...for example I don't get sweaty, my heart rate stays the same, and most of all, my IBS doesn't flare up due to anxiety anymore!I hope maybe these can help for some of you also.Rachael


----------



## Gret

I take the same beta-blocker for stage fright. I've only recently developed a fear of conducting - after 15 years! We're not sure how it was triggered, but the meds saved me! I can now direct with confidence. I had no idea they could help with IBS!


----------



## 21787

I take that back what I said before....the beta blockers aren't helping me as much any more!







Gret - what dosage are you on of Propranolol? I've heard it's really good for stage fright, it helped me through my final exams I've gotta give it that!RachL x


----------



## Gret

RachL,I take 20 mg once a week before I have to direct the choir. I was chatting with other directors who said they have to do the same thing for their stage fright. Some take valium even! That really surprised me, I thought I was just being weird. But it has made me a much better conductor on Sunday mornings! No more shaking or dizziness. But, nope, it doesn't do much for IBS, unfortunately!


----------



## 14448

Does propranalol prevent blushing? I just started on 40mg daily but so far I only feel tired and dizzy. I have social anxiety disorder as well as ibs and one of my worst fears is blushing in public- as soon as I feel my face go red I start to panic and want to crawl under furniture!


----------



## Vamplady

Questions:Are Beta Blockers used for High Blood pressure? AndDo these cause weight gain or mood swings?Fatigue?


----------



## 14448

According to my leaflet, beta blockers are used for high blood pressure, angina, migraine and heart rhythm problems. Nothing is mentioned about weight gain or mood swings (although there is a long list of other possible side effects). Apparently the tiredness etc. is supposed to wear off after a few days. Hope so!


----------



## 17409

Hi guys, I have just starting taking these, I am on the 40 mg which my GP said to take as and when I need to. I must admit though because I didn,t notice much difference I stopped taking them after 2 days, should I carry on taking them?,has anyone noticed an improvement?


----------



## Gret

I just don't see how they could help IBS. They don't really take away the anxiety, just the jitters that anxiety can cause. All the other feelings are always there.


----------



## 17156

ive had betablockers for blood pressure problems and yeah they can cause tiredness because it slows you down and slows your heart rate down.luckily i have not had to be on them for the rest of my life i would advise anyone not to go down this path-unless they really have to to stay alive...find other ways to deal with anxiety


----------

